# meet Tiffin



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ready for collection next Friday


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Tiffin, you are edible


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

gorgeous pup x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Loving the name dx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

beautiful yummy puppy x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely pup and lovely name, hello Tiffin x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She is stunning and I adore her name. 

Karen x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw Tiffin when we collected Pixie! She is really pretty and so girlie,you couldnt mistake her for a boy!......Congratulations


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely girl and what a fab name.
P.s Karen I'm loving Basil x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh yes, sorry Karen, :iagree: I'm loving Basil too


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She's adorable.

What nice clear pictures- do you take them?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Pup ... Hello Tiffin  Hugs from your cockapoo friends xxxx


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> She's adorable.
> 
> What nice clear pictures- do you take them?


Thanks!! I would love to say that I took the photos but actually it was my husband. It's not that he is all that good, just that tiffin is sooo photogenic!!


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments about tiffin. Friday can't come quick enough!! Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks lovely. A bit like Millie in the leg department, although Tiffin in white & brown and Millie is white & black, more black now than white !


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

goodness me, she is sooo sweet!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Jo! Oh she's gorgeous! Can't wait to see more photos of her after you pick her up


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah thanks harri, just the two of them left now from Lucy. Saw Luna yesterday, she was out playing with tiffin. She is just gorgeous, so sweet. Bet u can't wait to pick her up!! Is it the 11th? Finally have internet back so I'm back in the game!! Xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

It's the 13th!!! Wish it was 11th. Actually I wish it was tomorrow!! Everything is ready for her. Can't wait to see her on Saturday, by which time Tiffin will be gone!! Lucky you!! Xx


----------

